# Going Overboard



## Juxtaposed Machines (Aug 19, 2014)

So recently I asked a question pertaining to the paint on the bottom side of the Lobdell seat on the '48 Monark I have, which garnered no response.  Previously I had asked similar questions regarding the plating on bolts and hardware for the same bicycle, this post also had no responses.  This got me to thinking, am I going overboard on this restoration?  I have restored cars before, but never a bicycle, so I have approached this restoration just like I would a car.  However, I get the feeling it must be overkill since a lot of the concerns I have no one has a answer for.  I figure, well I will go ahead and paint the bottom side of the seat gloss black and chrome plate the bolts and hardware.  Then I have this fear that I will get the bike finished, take to a show like Ann Arbor, and have a line of people tell me that the bolts wouldn't have been like that or the bottom of the seat is too shiny.  I guess more than anything I am just looking for some feedback on how far is too far with a bicycle restoration?  Am I worrying too much about nothing?  What does everyone on here think?  I appreciate any and all feedback.

Thank you,
Josh


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 19, 2014)

*No help....but*

Sorry, I'm too new at the old bike game to be of any assistance, but it will be interesting to see if any of the people on here will respond with what you need.  Some of them respond to literally everything with nothing but nonsense.
Let's see...

Mike


----------



## Duck (Aug 19, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> Sorry, I'm too new at the old bike game to be of any assistance, but it will be interesting to see if any of the people on here will respond with what you need.  Some of them respond to literally everything with nothing but nonsense.
> Let's see...
> 
> Mike



^^^ Irony defined ^^^


----------



## bikiba (Aug 19, 2014)

Juxtaposed Machines said:


> So recently I asked a question pertaining to the paint on the bottom side of the Lobdell seat on the '48 Monark I have, which garnered no response.  Previously I had asked similar questions regarding the plating on bolts and hardware for the same bicycle, this post also had no responses.  This got me to thinking, am I going overboard on this restoration?  I have restored cars before, but never a bicycle, so I have approached this restoration just like I would a car.  However, I get the feeling it must be overkill since a lot of the concerns I have no one has a answer for.  I figure, well I will go ahead and paint the bottom side of the seat gloss black and chrome plate the bolts and hardware.  Then I have this fear that I will get the bike finished, take to a show like Ann Arbor, and have a line of people tell me that the bolts wouldn't have been like that or the bottom of the seat is too shiny.  I guess more than anything I am just looking for some feedback on how far is too far with a bicycle restoration?  Am I worrying too much about nothing?  What does everyone on here think?  I appreciate any and all feedback.
> 
> Thank you,
> Josh




Josh - i am a newb as well only 2 years enjoying this great hobby.

There are a few frames of thought i have picked up on and i myself havent decided where i sit. I tend to fall in to category 1 [ except when tires are concerned ]

1. it is only original once, preserve what is there, replace like for like. No touchups, polishing is allowed to bring the paint back.
2. full restores using the same techniques[ nickeling/chroming ] and exact paint. 
3. restores any way they want - which really isnt what this site is about
4. rats - which really isnt what this site is about

I think everyone agrees[ for the most part ] is that you purchased the bike, you own it, you can do whatever you please with it.

As for this quote


Juxtaposed Machines said:


> Then I have this fear that I will get the bike finished, take to a show like Ann Arbor, and have a line of people tell me that the bolts wouldn't have been like that or the bottom of the seat is too shiny.



What do you care? it is your bike. if you do care then you fall in to #2 and if that is the case, then if i were yuo, i would take my time and do a crap load of research and be a bit more persistent in finding out the information.



Juxtaposed Machines said:


> I guess more than anything I am just looking for some feedback on how far is too far with a bicycle restoration?



How far is up for YOU to decide, not other people. This is YOUR bike. If you are trying to say you want to make money off of the restore and sell it, then this is a valid point and i would advise #2. But if you are goign to keep it... do it how you want


----------



## jkent (Aug 19, 2014)

Good luck on making money off a fully restored bike of just about any kind.
Because one of two things will happen. 
#1 a bike that would be considered worthy of a full on, back to original condition, correct restoration would only be  rare bike. and then again just because it's rare doesn't mean every rare bike should be restored. It all depends on the bike and the condition it's in.
and most really rare bikes are so expensive to begin with that by the time you put the time and money into it your upside down on it.
#2 the bike would never be worth as much money if it was in a #10 category unrestored as it would fully restored back complete and correct. 
To do a complete and correct restoration on a bike just cost too much $$$$$
to try to recoup all of your money would be hard, Let a lone try to make a profit would be next to impossible.
JKent


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey Josh

I like early 60's Schwinns which as most on here know are worthless (lol) but I always paint my seat pans. I use low gloss black so it's not real shiny and I like that look. As far as a full restoration I agree with everyone else it's just too costly. I just do what I like, there will always be other people who will like it too if I ever want to sell. Everybody likes different things, I like mine to look showroom fresh and really don't like rust in any form. Lots of people like theirs the opposite.  Do what makes you happy.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 19, 2014)

When questions get specific, involving first hand experience to answer, 99% of folks don't have that perspective to reply, some know the answer, but don't take the time, and others yet are fairly confident in the answer, but hold back for fear of being wrong in public.

Now paint the Lobdell pan a dull black with a grade or two of gloss (eggshell?) and cad plate the springer hardware.

See you at Ann Arbor, Chris


----------



## stoney (Aug 19, 2014)

How far have you gone with the bike at this point? Maybe post a couple of pics so everyone has a better idea of what you are working with. With that done you may get some responses that you are looking for.  All in all I agree with a lot said. It is your bike, over restore, under restore, leave as is. Whatever you do with it some people will like it, some won't. Unless making money is your priority i wouldn't be getting all worked up over it. Myself I would not worry about showing it being judged. You will always be picked apart by pissers and moaners who may or may not know sh-- about what the bike should be. I went through that for 30+ years with cars. I have had enough of it. I like the main things to be as close as I can, some of the small things don't matter. Do a quality job.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Aug 19, 2014)

Preserving what is left of the bike and restoring the bike to what it was are two different things. Not all of mine can be brought back by simply preserving them. I am just saying. Taking off house paint and grinding another bicycle off  of it to bring it back from the dead are two different things. Chrome plating over  is a nightmare to fix. As long as I don't sell you an insanely rare complete bike with nickel and brass inlays that you water chrome over and you butcher it into something else, sell all the valuable parts to buy another one and do the same thing I do not think anyone here really hates you. 


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2014)

We've been down this restoration road before so I'll just say this; when I do a restoration I try to find people with oriignal bikes and get pictures of them if I can. This model is fairly commom so this shouldn't be an issue. Take a look at how the parts are finished e.g. painted, chrome, or cad and do the same. Most seat pans I've seen are semi-gloss (60/40) or similar to what you would find under the hood of a GM muscle car ('64-72). Most seat hardware was either cad or zinc plated. As far as worrying about any show to include Ann Arbor I would say there are very few people even qualified to judge for originality because few have the breadth of experience and knowledge to know what right or wrong looks like. Don't get me wrong there are many knowledgeable people in the hobby but few judge shows and many specialize in only one or two manufacturers. Bottom line-do a little research and make it as accurate as possible and don't worry about what some so called experts think. Didn't we just have a case of this with an Elgin here? V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 20, 2014)

jkent said:


> Good luck on making money off a fully restored bike of just about any kind.
> Because one of two things will happen.
> #1 a bike that would be considered worthy of a full on, back to original condition, correct restoration would only be  rare bike. and then again just because it's rare doesn't mean every rare bike should be restored. It all depends on the bike and the condition it's in.
> and most really rare bikes are so expensive to begin with that by the time you put the time and money into it your upside down on it.
> ...



I forgot how much money I've spent on mine so at this point it's all profit right? Lol


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the replies.  This has been a very helpful discussion.  By no means do I plan to sell the bike or try to make money off of it.  The bike was my great grandfathers on my dad's side, he got it when the doctor told him he could no longer drive back in the mid-forties.  Plus my grandfather on my mom's side had one exactly like it when he was a kid, so to say the least it will remain in the family.  More than anything I just want it to be nice and as accurately restored as possible.  I know since I am keeping it and everything, accuracy should not matter, but since I have completely stripped it down to bare metal, had all of the chrome re-plated, and want to show it when it is finished, I just want to make sure it is right.  I will post some pictures of it tonight when I have more time so everyone can get an idea of how far into it I am.  Thank you again everyone for the feedback and information, this was really helpful.

Josh


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Aug 21, 2014)

Here are some pictures of the restoration on my 1948 Monark Super Deluxe.  These pictures show the bike before the restoration started.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Aug 21, 2014)

Disassembly process and paint matching unexposed original paint of the bike.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Aug 21, 2014)

Stripping process of the bike parts and etch primer after metal finishing the fenders, tanks, and chain guard, followed by bodywork.


























More images to come soon....


----------

